# Happy (covid) new year!



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

Came down with covid over Christmas, luckily it's been pretty mild, a touch of the flu and that's about it. So I'm sitting here on my couch on New Year's Eve. Who am I kidding I'd probably be sittin' here even if I didn't have covid 

Thanks to everyone who gave me their two cents on the problems I was having with solvent pop on these cabinets. I never did get down to the root of the problem, but even taking the substrate down to bare wood and starting over would still yield some of the aforementioned bubbles.

Despite the problems we had on the last batch of doors the overall job went well. It was 102 total doors. The original builder of the home was a cabinet maker, and he didn't hesitate to throw up cabinets anywhere he saw fit. I think one bathroom had 20 cabinet doors... It was a perfect job for the holiday season, as the owners of the home were away for the entirety between Thanksgiving and Christmas. As you probably know it can be tricky to get interior work during the holiday season if you don't do commercial/new construction.

Anyways here's a few shots. Happy New Year everyone, hope you have a great 2022. Really appreciate all the help and insight I've gotten from all you folks.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Cabs look great. Wishing you a speedy recovery and thanks for your contributions to this forum. Happy New Year.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Glad you got it worked out Pete. Heal up God Speed.! HNY.🙏


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Cabs look great. Wishing you a speedy recovery and thanks for your contributions to this forum. Happy New Year.


Appreciate it!


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Glad you got it worked out Pete. Heal up God Speed.! HNY.🙏


Thanks Kevyn. You too!


----------

